# FS: Longnose gar and Tilapia



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

A friend of mine is wanting to get rid of a 18-20" Alligator Gar and a 7-8"(ish) Tilapia. He wants to turn his big tank salt so all his big fish have to go and these are the last of them.

The Alligator Gar is $50

The Tilapia is $25

I can deliver for a price which depends on where you are.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody want these beautiful fish? The Tilapia as far as I know is more or a less fully grown adult. The Alligator Gar however is just a baby, this guy is a true monster fish and will get HUGE! My friend wants to do a saltwater large predatory fowler tank, let's help him out and re-home these fish.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually, upon researching on the Internet, this might in fact be a Florida Gar. There is a black line running the length of the fish on its side.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pics would help


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Pictures would cerainly help, but I will have to post them later, I'm not anywhere close to the fish until tuesday.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is a good picture of the gar and a not so good picture of the tilapia.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

U can diliver right? I want that gar.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> U can diliver right? I want that gar.


I'm sure you want the gar! I can see why!! =)


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Of course I can deliver, but that Gar will be hard to transport. $40 delivery fee on the gar for you King-el.

The tilapia I can deliver for less than the gar, but the cost will depend on where you are located.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

King-el is going out of town for a week and will be thinking about it, so it's still available if anybody wants it. Eats feeders, frozen krill, and frozen silversides as far as I know


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

if its a florida gar im interested


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

brezilian said:


> if its a florida gar im interested


its a longnose gar. grows very big as well. google search.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks King-el on the positive ID on the Gar. Mods can you change the name of the thread to the correct name please?


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful gar were is he located I def be interested in him u said you are selling it for a friend is the fish at his home or yours??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Went to check outbrhe fish but too bad the person not selling it anymore.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Good to see you earlier today King-el, sorry you didn't get to the fish in time. Yes the gar has been sold, though I'm not certain if it is a final sale, my friend seemed a little on the fence about the sale. I will keep everybody posted on its status.


----------



## dave69 (May 7, 2012)

that is a needle nose fish pepole call them gars not an gar


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Sold, forgot about the thread. 

Dave69 - The longnose gar, Lepisosteus osseus, is a primitive ray-finned fish of the gar family. It is also known as the needlenose gar. Research before you correct, we dont want incorrect information on this site.


----------

